
Django 1.3 alpha 1 released - rguzman
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.3-alpha-1/
======
scorpion032
Class based generic views is a big thing. Every time this came up on the
django-dev list, there have been 100+ mails in that thread.

The concerns being the way to dispatch, accommodate view decorator and achieve
extensibility, while still adhering to various people's _taste_ of how to (and
how not to) achieve that.

------
endtime
>the focus of the Django 1.3 development process has been on adding lots of
smaller, long standing feature requests. These include:

Does anyone know where I can find an _exhaustive_ list of the small features
that are new in 1.3?

~~~
bwooceli
The release notes page was pretty comprehensive imho
<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.3-alpha-1/>

~~~
endtime
That's where the vague quote on which I was seeking clarification came from.

------
stevejalim
Control over auto-cascade deletion! Hurrah!

------
hartror
Logging! Bye bye nasty hack!

